

Startups in 12 Quotes - ajai
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/03/yesterday-i-gave-a-talk-to-the-georgia-tech-young-entrepreneurs-society-many-students-that-are-part-of-the-group-are-trying.html

======
sidsavara
I don't suppose you have a write up or bullet points of what you expanded on
for each quote?

I recognize this may sound negative, but if this was a list of 12 quotes and
not embedded in slides, I don't think it would be worth putting on the front
page of HN (unless of course it was by Joel Spoelsky, PG, etc, because there
are enough people who will vote that up on reputation alone).

Just my opinion, obviously enough people disagreed to vote it up ;). I also
recognize you must have put some thought into picking these 12 quotes, but
they're all quotes I've already seen before, which is why it doesn't really
provide much value to me in the form it's in.

I would love to see the meat behind each slide though - I clicked on your
quotes tag, that was a little better but had a lot of other stuff to wade
through.

~~~
lanceweatherby
Amit Ranjan the co-founder of Slideshare, called it an "inspirational
masterpiece." I suppose I could have gone in and written something up but at
this point just should leave it alone.

